
Deal-making and Implied Sex - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2017/07/deal-making-and-implied-sex.html
======
foobarbazetc
It amazes me how you can tell that a blog post is going to be full of misogyny
just by the title.

If you think dates are you exchanging dinner or whatever for sex you're doing
it very wrong.

Why people want to go on the record defending someone who obviously did
something wrong by any standard is beyond me.

